# VA Loan



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I discovered I can get approved for a VA loan for a home. (husband's death was service connected) Is it difficult to get an approved property? Are there a lot of hoops to jump through? Can you buy a "fixer" on a VA loan?

Mon


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

No, yes, no.

Nice finished , "-----n-span" is what the V.A. Wants for you. Rates are pretty good right now. 

Chec with someone who sells houses, and does V.A. business. It costs nothing to shop around.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, you can get a loan to purchase and repair  (page 5) using VA. Your problem is finding a lender that will do the loan if there are repairs that are costly.


Good Luck


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DD bought a fixer-upper repo with her VA benefit, and it went pretty well. There was one glitch. I think it had to do with termite inspection, but was resolved fairly well.


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

For most people the only reason to get VA loan is to avoid paying private mortgage insurance (which is a really good reason). If you have the down payment to avoid paying PMI, I personally don't think it is worth it to jump through all the hoops.


----------

